# Suche Medion 4 in 1 MD 95700 Treiber Version 1.0.2.8



## rem5thnov (23. September 2007)

ich bin krampfhaft auf der suche nach einen Treiber für die _USB TV Tuner Box  Medion 4 in 1 MD 95700_ Version 1.0.2.8.

Medion kann mich an meinen Hintern lecken, so wie sie den Treiber der Version anbieten, im Inet ist es der gleiche Fall, vergebens.   

kann mir jemand den Treiber über emai schicken?

baumfall[at]gmx.com  
[at]=@

wenn jmd. das hat ist er der Held!

danke!


----------



## Wolf2660 (23. September 2007)

rem5thnov am 23.09.2007 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin krampfhaft auf der suche nach einen Treiber für die _USB TV Tuner Box  Medion 4 in 1 MD 95700_ Version 1.0.2.8.
> 
> Medion kann mich an meinen Hintern lecken, so wie sie den Treiber der Version anbieten, im Inet ist es der gleiche Fall, vergebens.
> 
> ...



Sers,

nimm doch den hier http://www.treiberupdate.de/treiber-download/download-145831-treiber-Medion-Update%20USB%20TV%20Box%20MD%2095700.html .

MfG


----------



## rem5thnov (23. September 2007)

Wolf2660 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> nimm doch den hier
> ...



Dnk, aber es handelt sich nicht um die gewünschte Version.
die exe lässt sich auch nicht ausführen

schade


----------

